# Good color pattern including black/white/tan



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

You could hire a seamstress to make curtains for you. That way you can pick out the fabric that would look nice in your room.

FWIW

Barb


----------



## jennran (Mar 20, 2011)

*pattern curtain*

I would try to find a pattern curtain that incorporated all the colors in the room to tie to together.


----------



## shocanfixit (Feb 27, 2011)

I agree, finding fabric & either making them yourself or having someone else do it is the best way to get what you want. Not to mention the fact that it will give you a custom look. I'm not sure of your style, but I have seen several patterns in damask including your colors. It's a risky fashion forward move though. Not everyone can be that bold. Personally I love it.


----------



## painter162 (Apr 6, 2011)

Match to your beddings.


----------



## RealHouswifOfOK (Apr 11, 2011)

I have the same color walls/trim....I use mostly brown-based bedding. But, if you want to stick with your bedding, go to Overstock.com or some other sites like that (Wal-Mart, Target is a great site, your Ross/T J Maxx type stores are also a good choice) and try to find a striped 'raw' silk (faux) panel with the tan/black/white colors.....for an accent, I think you could bring in chocolate brown, which could go modern or classic, and even a deep gold, which would look very rich. Or, a dark mossy green, that would be lovely, too. My curtains are very similiar, and I've found that they go well with just about any style/color range bedding I bring in. It's very simple and classic.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice, to the floor simple white drapes and back tie backs.


----------

